# New Furry youtube Community channel



## LeoTWFZ (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Im leo.
I have Recently Opend a New youtube account called 
Subs4Furrys
This is were i go Subscribeing to anyone Who leaves comments on my channel Subed by some of my buddys Or Recomended by others

This  channel will alow you to Submit Your Videos via Post. And they will get  uploaded to this channel (basicly a comunity furry channel)

There will be Spotlight Channels For the best of the week/month/year

If you would like to send in videos Just Send a messege via my imbox Attached to a File share or Attached to the Messege.
with this messge and video Include your title.
Tags.
And Discription

If you want to Do this Subsibe, Add me Or Ask for a subscription.

Rember This is a community channel (any Rude or Bad videos You will be suspended From Sending in videos you know what i mean =


How to upload =D
1.) P.M. me Your Video So i can Download it and upload it.
2.) With the messege put the title and Discription you want, Also add tags.
3.) if your video Is aproved IT will be uploaded 
If its Clean 

Any Idears for The youtube channel or what you think about it post below.

Link: http://www.youtube.com/user/Subs4Furrys

Enjoy Meeting New furs with videos =P

Also You can collab with each other so yay =^.^= 


Leo.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 9, 2011)

Or you could just make your own completely free YT account, and tag your vids with "furry."



...Why is this here?


----------



## LeoTWFZ (Jan 9, 2011)

*sigh* This is Off-topic. And this you can meet someone new everyday >.< and youtube is more Active then furaffinty


----------



## Smelge (Jan 9, 2011)

LeoTWFZ said:


> (any Rude or Bad videos You will be suspended From Sending in videos you know what i mean =


 
So that would be every furry video then?

Also, holy fuck, your writing is terrible. It's like someone just headbutted a keyboard with autocomplete on.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 9, 2011)

Fantastic...I think.

under side note: I can't remember my youtube pw anyways.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 9, 2011)

What does YT's activity level have to do with anything?
I'm just stating that this whole thing is a needlessly long process, when you  can more easily make a YT account and upload your own furfag vids with  the "furry" tag.

You can meet furries that way.
All you have to do is type "furry" in their search function.

I don't understand the point of this existing.
Or why you made a shiny new FAF account just to advertise it.


----------



## Willow (Jan 9, 2011)

Did they finally do away with groups or something?


----------



## Deo (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh young ones, 
know ye not,
of the war that was fought,
and the typed word guns,
that fired fast as fingers?


----------



## Xenke (Jan 9, 2011)

This is a great idea.

Now I'll know where to look when I want to harass YouTube furs.


----------



## Deo (Jan 9, 2011)

Be sure to add that Youtube support furries crap and asbergers text banners in your profile.


----------



## Willow (Jan 9, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Oh young ones,
> know ye not,
> of the war that was fought,
> and the typed word guns,
> ...


 I remember..


----------



## Smelge (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey, so if the OP downloads someones video and uploads it, surely you could complain that he's distributing your video without permission, and get his group/account shut down.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 10, 2011)

I couldn't bear to read that. Too many random capital letters.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 10, 2011)

LeoTWFZ said:


> Idears


 


LeoTWFZ said:


> *Idears*


 


LeoTWFZ said:


> Idears


 


LeoTWFZ said:


> Idears



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 10, 2011)

ive read it twice and i still have no clue what you want from us...


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 21, 2011)

Hurr look at me! I make shitty videos that nobody likes... and I have to resort to getting fake subscribers just for people to acknowledge my pathetic channel! :V

Edit: D'aww, and he's new! :3


----------



## ArcTuba (Jan 30, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


 "Pieces of glass cut's..."  "cut's"  "cut's"

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------

